
Ask HN: Can I use a Pokemon's name as my product name? - alaskageneva
I am building a product but still haven&#x27;t decided on the name yet. I am planning to use a Pokemon name but want to know if there are some copyright issues or IP infringement issues associated with it.
======
patio11
That's a poor idea, because they're trademarked, Nintendo is notoriously
litigious, and you will forever have your business confused with a Pokemon.

~~~
gr3yh47
> Nintendo is notoriously litigious

I disagree, especially compared to their counterparts Sony and Microsoft, but
the rest of your point stands

~~~
mhutter
Are they? [https://bgr.com/2015/09/17/nintendo-youtube-copyright-
takedo...](https://bgr.com/2015/09/17/nintendo-youtube-copyright-takedown-
policy/)

------
kazinator
Depending on which name it is, you may simply be able to use the name, without
any association with Pokémon. Don't ever reveal you got it from a list of
Pokémon names. If asked, insist that you just made it up and that it is a
coincidence.

The explicit association between your product an Pokémon may be worse than the
actual name clash itself.

For instance, suppose I manufacture mini submarines and I name one of them
Seaking. Well, guess what, that is a Pokémon character name. It's plausible
that this is a complete coincidence and I can get away with that claim even if
I did in fact get that from the Pokémon name. If I broadcast the Pokémon
association, then that could get the attention of someone at Nintendo; they
could come to the conclusion that I'm trying to use their business to promote
mine somehow.

Just consider the name carefully and how plausible it is that you came up with
it independently, considering factors like: how weird is the name? Are you
known to others to be a big Pokémon fan? Have you blogged or tweeted anything
about Pokémon, and especially _that_ Pokémon?

~~~
_jdams
Kudos for the excellent example. "Sea King" would be a quite believable
coincidence.

------
rabidonrails
There's just no reason to do this. There seems to be very high risk and very
little reward.

Also, assuming that your product isn't directly related to video games, people
are going to ask how you came up with the name. Are you ready to explain that
your company is named after a teleporting cat that can be found in the woods
and has super powers?

------
darrelld
I am not a lawyer but the answer to this is no, you cannot use a Pokemon's
name as your product name.

------
AznHisoka
Just curious but is it Zapdos?

